# Hawks roll past Nuggets behind Crawford, Smith



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> Josh Smith had a night to remember, especially after one he and the rest of the Atlanta Hawks would like to forget. Jamal Crawford scored 25 points, and Smith had 22 points, nine rebounds, six blocked shots and seven assists in the Hawks' 125-100 victory over the Denver Nuggets on Saturday night. The Hawks were coming off a 103-83 loss to Charlotte on Friday night. "It's a big statement. Having a letdown loss last night, and being able to come in and beat the number two or three team last year in the Western Conference.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10336412/Hawks-roll-past-Nuggets-behind-Crawford,-Smith


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Denver really needs Kenyon and J.R. to suit up...


----------

